# Is there a flashlight season?



## appliancejunk (Oct 8, 2011)

Like fishing season, hunting season or any other season is there a flashlight season for you?

In the spring I may get fishing fever and it seems this time of year when it starts getting darker earlier everyday I get flashlight fever.

I love flashlight season. 

Do you get more of a urge to buy flashlights during certain times of the year?


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 9, 2011)

January first through December thirty first every year.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 9, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> January first through December thirty first every year.



lol


----------



## jake royston (Oct 9, 2011)

whenever its dark outside (or inside)


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 9, 2011)

Definitely, the winter months. During summer everything goes in a box and I forget about it. Come next winter I have to research all the new LED technology


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 9, 2011)

What beamhead said, it's always flashlight season. I think my favourite time for torches though is summer, when I can go and test them in the dark with out freezing my ******** off. But I like to test them at colder times of year aswell to see the beam cutting through the mist like a laser.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 9, 2011)

I would say spring and fall moreso than winter or summer. It's just too cold in winter and in summer it doesn't dark until near 9-9:30pm at night. The summer/fall when it gets dark around 6-7pm makes great time to evening flashlighting outdoors.

Of course indoors 24/7/365.25 is always a good time to.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Oct 9, 2011)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I would say spring and fall moreso than winter or summer. It's just too cold in winter and in summer it doesn't dark until near 9-9:30pm at night. The summer/fall when it gets dark around 6-7pm makes great time to evening flashlighting outdoors.
> 
> Of course indoors 24/7/365.25 is always a good time to.


 
Fall is my favorite. Me and my son go out to the the farm and shine away, I think I'm turning him into a flashaholic. BTW seen you on here before, love the name probably my all time favorite band.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 9, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> January first through December thirty first every year.



I was about to type the _exact_ same joke as a reply, but you beat me to the punch! 

I like flashlights year round, but probably spring and fall are the biggest times for the same reasons given above.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 9, 2011)

And we have National flashlight day in the Northern hemisphere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2RzgyvgjBM


----------



## CheepSteal (Oct 10, 2011)

A serious answer to this might be that region in Alaska from "30 Days of Night". Imagine being in darkness for a month and using your flashlight for everything!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2011)

Every day which ends in the letter " Y ".


----------



## ps249 (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in Michigan, and by mid-OCtober it is totally dark at 8:00 PM. We go thru daylight savings time November 6 so it should put the darkness threshold at 6:30 PM by then.


----------



## onvol (Oct 29, 2011)

deleted


----------



## tangstrong (Nov 1, 2011)

autum should be the best season using flashlight outside.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 2, 2011)

The winter solstice is International Flashlight Day, for obvious reasons.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 3, 2011)

So are there two International Flashlight Days?


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 3, 2011)

There are two winter solstices, one for each hemisphere, so...yes? Though the difference between summer and winter is much less significant in the Southern Hemisphere, so the the solstice itself probably isn't as significant either.

The 45th parallel in the northern hemisphere passes through slightly more land than ocean, much of it densely inhabited, whereas the 45th parallel in the southern hemisphere passes through a bit of mountainous southern Chile and Argentina, and nicks a bit off the southern end of New Zealand -- other than that, the 45th southern parallel is well over 90% ocean. So most of the people who live in the southern hemisphere don't get nearly the variation in daytime hours from summer to winter that we top-halfers do.


----------



## yifu (Nov 4, 2011)

Every day of the year is flashlight season


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent response, fyrstormer!


----------



## americanpiegamer188 (Nov 4, 2011)

CheepSteal said:


> A serious answer to this might be that region in Alaska from "30 Days of Night". Imagine being in darkness for a month and using your flashlight for everything!



When my co-worker told me he was moving to Alaska... I said "Damn, now you can use your flashlight all day!" I received the weirdest look.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Halloween through Christmas is the best time for buying new lights. They seem to update them this time of the year. Spring is for buying loaner lights at a discount when last year's lights go on clearance for at least 50% off and get replaced with new lights 10% brighter. Spring, Summer, and Fall is hiking and backpacking season (A good time for night hikes while not freezing my butt off). So technically January 1-December 31 is flashlight season.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 7, 2011)

definatley this time of year


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 7, 2011)

While I prefer not to lose my digits to frostbite, I have had some absolutely amazing night hikes under a bright moon in December and January. Need to be wary of the ice, though.


----------



## newyorker87 (Dec 14, 2011)

I most often use flashlights in the summer. I hate being out in the dark in the winter! I just get soooo cold.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 30, 2011)

americanpiegamer188 said:


> When my co-worker told me he was moving to Alaska... I said "Damn, now you can use your flashlight all day!" I received the weirdest look.


But I use my lights all day anyway, when I have to search behind the counter or in a shed. 

That said, we are definitely in flashlight season now, although the snow makes it quite easy to walk on any but the darkest of nights or under the trees.


----------



## jorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Now is the season, i wont see the sun for some some time. Dark and cold outside all the time. And in the summertime, it wont go dark for months. But it's quite nice in the summer, sitting in the sun (if it appear), fishing, drinking beer aaaah. The day is as long as you want it to be  No flashlight needed in the summer.


----------



## Jroddz (Feb 29, 2012)

Inside there are dark places everywhere. And summer time it's dark later, but it's still dark. So every season is flashlight season.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 1, 2012)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Excellent response, fyrstormer!


Thanks!  Always nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Dimt (Jun 13, 2012)

When the racoons raid the chicken coop that's when a flashlight is most needed.


----------



## lightwater (Jul 12, 2012)

A New Moon, when we all go mad, unlike others who go mad on a Full Moon!


When there are two Blue New Moons then chaos reigns!


----------



## steve10 (Jul 12, 2012)

All year round for me but I really like the winter months especially when using a good strong flashlight that can cut through the mist and fog on them long dark nights


----------



## Rjd34 (Aug 28, 2012)

its a long one its usally last about 365 days a year


----------



## Operator05 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've recently gotten back into it. I lost my Underwater Kinetics headlamp while I was traveling and needed to do some research for a bombproof replacement. Not to mention a general sense of enthusiasm for flashlights.


----------



## degarb (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Halloween through Christmas is the best time for buying new lights. They seem to update them this time of the year. Spring is for buying loaner lights at a discount when last year's lights go on clearance for at least 50% off and get replaced with new lights 10% brighter. Spring, Summer, and Fall is hiking and backpacking season (A good time for night hikes while not freezing my butt off). So technically January 1-December 31 is flashlight season.



According to Eddy's Bike shop in Ohio, Fall. It progressively gets dark to closer to 4pm in December, often warm all year round. Having brighter lux than worklights, can extend the work day outside, and make the inside work go toward perfection with outside lux. Not possible to have good lux in a work area before 2003 to 2005. We had the lumens, not lux (how bright things are when you look at them). Definitely, not portable or moth resistant.

I am hoping Fenix will update their emmiters to xp-g2 (choice of xp-g2 and nichia to make me buy both), before the competitors do.


----------



## yliu (Sep 28, 2012)

Autumn and Spring for me, since I tend to be outdoors the most at those seasons.


----------



## H-2 CHARLIE (Dec 30, 2012)

im guessing after hours


----------



## american (Dec 30, 2012)

I tend to buy more in the winter being it gets dark early


----------

